# Rue Morgue Hymns From The House of Horror Free downloadable compilation album



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I figured I would bring this up for anyone interested: Rue Morgue is offering a free download of a compilation album for their 100th issue: http://www.rue-morgue.com/hymns.php. There are a few tracks from some of my personal favorite spooky bands like Midnight Syndicate, The Ghastly Ones, Creature Feature, The Creepshow, and Ghoultown, as well as some I'm not familiar with (always nice to come across new bands). Plus there are some new/unreleased songs here from those bands. Not necessarily for everyone (I can't say I love every track, but there are certainly some fun ones) and there is some 'language,' but I'm certainly more than satisfied and I know there are others who will find it a worthwhile addition to their music collection !


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on this  I checked them all out and it's worth it just for the Midnight Syndicate track_ (didn't have that one)._ The others tracks aren't my taste _(Rockabilly)._ But, if you like that they are great tracks to add to your collection.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

You're welcome! Haunted Nursery was originally off of the Midnight Syndicate album Born of the Night, which is out of print but still available at the group's store (for anyone interested): http://www.midnightsyndicate.com/buymusic.htm#cd2. A shorter version sans the intro was also on their more recent Out of Darkness album. 

I probably should have mentioned that most of the tracks are gothic, rockabilly/horrorbilly/psychobilly, garage surf, alternative-ish, or punk-ish. I love those styles for the most part so I enjoy most of the album. There are some tracks that I'm not sure about what the category would be, and I like some of those and not-so-much others. But even if it's just one track you're interested in, you have to love that price .


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you for posting the info. and the link! That is awesome!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Cool! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

You're very welcome!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

ZM: Thanks for posting this. Several tracks I like, especially The Unsettlers - Oil and Blood.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I love a good mix ... and this one is very good. Thank you for bringing it to our collective attention!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## Tombinski (Apr 27, 2011)

*Hymns From the House of Horror II*

One year later, and here we are: another volume of Rue Morgue Radio's Hymns From the House of Horror ready to set sail! Thanks for your comments and enthusiasm about the first one and I invite you to check out the new installment, also totally free, when it debuts this Sunday, May 1, at 12:01 a.m. (we'll shoot for crack of midnight on Saturday but you know...)

This year, 20 bands, 20 songs and 80 minutes of killer cuts, previously unreleased oddities, sneak peeks and rarities from the likes of GWAR, Blood Ceremony, Kreeps, Timber Timbre, Calabrese, The Other, The Brains, The Young Werewolves, and more! Check out the Hymns Vol. II Facebook page and make sure to get your free copy, complete with ghoulish printable artwork, love your friends at_ Rue Morgue_! 

I'd also like to state, on a personal note, that my birthday is on Halloween (for real). I love that this forum is here. \m/

- T.


----------



## gault_timothy (Jan 27, 2010)

Can someone possibly upload the compilation from last year? I missed out on it. Thanks in advance.


----------

